

The CRAPL: An academic-strength open source license - budu
http://matt.might.net/articles/crapl/

======
noelwelsh
This is fantastic. The author is absolutely correct: academic software is
crap. I've used software written by someone who wrote a well known tutorial on
Haskell, and his code was a pile of junk. This is the right way to do it in
academia -- you are only rewarded for publishing so good academics write the
minimal system necessary for publication and then dump the code.

As a side note, Matt Might's backups suck if he could only find that one
program ;)

As another side note, the PLT group behind Racket are exceptional for
publishing lots and writing good code.

